# Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?



## Administrator (26. April 2008)

*Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Mothman (26. April 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Ultima 8: Pagan war soo geil. Damals der Hit. Muss auf jeden Fall in die Hall of Fame!!


----------



## McDrake (26. April 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Mothman am 26.04.2008 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ultima 8: Pagan war soo geil. Damals der Hit. Muss auf jeden Fall in die Hall of Fame!!


Ich fand den "Schnitt" zum Ur-Ultima einfach zu gross.
Es war sicher ein gutes Game, aber für mich kein Ultima mehr.

Ultima 7 for ever!


----------



## Mothman (26. April 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				McDrake am 26.04.2008 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 26.04.2008 15:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe eigentlich nur Teil 8 gespielt, deswegen habe ich den Vergleich nicht. Ich fand's nur geil und wenn die alten Ultima Teile noch besser waren, dann ab mit allen in die Hall of Fame für die nächsten 100 Jahre.^^

EDIT: lol...seit ich gepostet habe, ist die Tendenz immer mehr in Richtung "nein" gegangen. Ich hätte schreiben sollen, wie scheiße ich Pagan fand, dann wäre es jetzt wohl andersrum.^^


----------



## Neawoulf (26. April 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Ultima 8 war sicher kein schlechtes Spiel ... aber Ultima 7 war um Längen besser, daher stimme ich mal für "nein".


----------



## Moleny (26. April 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Definitiv eines der Spiele für die Hall of Fame. Aber ich schätze mal die meisten Kiddies hier werden wohl mit der Ultima Reihe nicht viel anfangen können die saßen noch auf dem Töpfchen als das aktuell war.


----------



## McDrake (26. April 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Moleny am 26.04.2008 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Definitiv eines der Spiele für die Hall of Fame. Aber ich schätze mal die meisten Kiddies hier werden wohl mit der Ultima Reihe nicht viel anfangen können die saßen noch auf dem Töpfchen als das aktuell war.


Ich hab auch nein gestimmt und bin mit dem C64 aufgewachsen 
Ultima 7 gehört in die Hall of Fame.
Pagan war gut aber in meinen Augen kein Meilenstein.


----------



## Boesor (26. April 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Ich bin 28 und kann auch nichts mit dem Spiel anfangen


----------



## Gunhead1234 (26. April 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Herjee, das Game war am Anfang mehr ein Jump'in Run als Ultima! Forget it.


----------



## McDrake (26. April 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Gunhead1234 am 26.04.2008 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Herjee, das Game war am Anfang mehr ein Jump'in Run als Ultima! Forget it.


Wobei ich Ultima 9 wieder sehr ausgiebig gespielt habe.
Trotz Bugs.


----------



## Moleny (26. April 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Gunhead1234 am 26.04.2008 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Herjee, das Game war am Anfang mehr ein Jump'in Run als Ultima! Forget it.


Na Wasserhüpfpassagen waren schon lästig aber nach dem Patch gings.
Allerdings erlaubte einem das Hüpfen bzw Klettern auch z.B. in der Stadt in Häuser über den Balkon etc einzubrechen die man sonst nie hätte erforschen können.
Ich fand das Spiel schon allein aus dem Grund gut weil man da viel herum forschen und experimentieren konnte. Die komplette Welt war sehr liebevoll und stimmig viele Geschichten die man in Büchern lesen konnte waren nicht nur zur Unterhaltung gedacht sondern man konnte tatsächlich an die beschriebenen Orte gelangen und die sagenumwogenen Waffen finden. Und das alles fernab der Hauptstory des Spiels.


----------



## megagamer100 (26. April 2008)

*?*

Was des


----------



## McDrake (26. April 2008)

*AW: ?*



			
				megagamer100 am 26.04.2008 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Was des


Ultima war eine geniale RPG-Reihe
Nr.7 war so komplex war, dass man sogar selber Brot backen konnte, wenn man die richtigen Zutaten zusammen hatte (Getreide ernten, am Mühlstein verarbeiten, Wasser aus dem Brunnen...)
Sowas wird heute nicht mehr produziert.


----------



## McDrake (26. April 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Moleny am 26.04.2008 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunhead1234 am 26.04.2008 16:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaub, ich installiers mal wieder.
Irgendwie hab ich Lust bekommen, das Ding mal wieder anzuschauen.


----------



## Moleny (27. April 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				McDrake am 26.04.2008 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub, ich installiers mal wieder.
> Irgendwie hab ich Lust bekommen, das Ding mal wieder anzuschauen.


Ob das ne gute Idee ist ... Spiele die einen in der frühen Jugend begeistern konnten sind oft nicht mehr so beeindruckend wenn man sie nach 1,5  Jahrzehnten wieder mal anwirft, früher war halt alles besser^^
Oha mit dem Vote hier gehts bergab aber bleibt nur zuhoffen das jedes Spiel das ca. 10% Pro-Votes bekommt in der Hall of Fame landet ansonsten dürfte es ziehmlich arm für Klassiker aussehen. Wenn das Spiel da nicht reingehört dann weiß ich nicht welches sonst noch eine Berechtigung haben sollte (ok einige andere vielleicht schon man nehme z.B UFO aber selbst das würde hier nicht mal die 50% Hürde knacken ... wetten?!?).


----------



## Mothman (27. April 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Moleny am 27.04.2008 03:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob das ne gute Idee ist ... Spiele die einen in der frühen Jugend begeistern konnten sind oft nicht mehr so beeindruckend wenn man sie nach 1,5  Jahrzehnten wieder mal anwirft, früher war halt alles besser^^


Meine Meinung. Eine Diskussion in der Art habe ich hier in dem Forum vor Monaten schon mal geführt. Da habe ich auch diese Meinung vertreten.
Ich pers. mache oft die Erfahrung, dass die alten Klassiker mir heute nicht mehr den selben Spaß machen, wie damals. Zumeist liegt das an Grafik und Komfort. Die alten Spiele sind meistens komplexer und nicht so leicht zu bedienen. Das schreckt dann heute ab, weil man mehr Zeit investieren muss. Und die Grafik tut einem dann heute meistens auch inden Augen weh.


----------



## McDrake (27. April 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Moleny am 27.04.2008 03:58 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 26.04.2008 20:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kommt richtig Nostalgie auf, wenn man sich zuerst mit Dosbox auseinandersetzen muss, damit ein Spiel läuft 
Werds sicher noch ein paar Stunden spielen. Irgendwie machen Ultima-Games einfach Spass, weil man überall etwas findet.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. April 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Mothman am 27.04.2008 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Meinung. Eine Diskussion in der Art habe ich hier in dem Forum vor Monaten schon mal geführt. Da habe ich auch diese Meinung vertreten.
> Ich pers. mache oft die Erfahrung, dass die alten Klassiker mir heute nicht mehr den selben Spaß machen, wie damals. Zumeist liegt das an Grafik und Komfort. Die alten Spiele sind meistens komplexer und nicht so leicht zu bedienen. Das schreckt dann heute ab, weil man mehr Zeit investieren muss. Und die Grafik tut einem dann heute meistens auch inden Augen weh.



Teilweise mag es so sein ... aber mit Sicherheit nicht immer. Meine Ultimas hab ich leider vor 6 oder 7 Jahren in einem schwachen Moment für ein paar DM auf dem Flohmarkt verkauft  Aber wenn ich z. B. Monkey Island 1 oder den ersten X-Wing Teil spiele, ist es noch genau das gleiche wie früher, trotz der "miesen" Grafik.


----------



## McDrake (27. April 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Neawoulf am 27.04.2008 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Teilweise mag es so sein ... aber mit Sicherheit nicht immer. Meine Ultimas hab ich leider vor 6 oder 7 Jahren in einem schwachen Moment für ein paar DM auf dem Flohmarkt verkauft ....


Darum werd ich nie verstehen  können, wie man Games verkauft 
Ich hab wirklich noch jedes PCGame, das ich für irgend ein Windows gekauft habe, noch hier rumliegen.
Die Dinge gehören einfach zu mir... eine Art Rückblick auf mein Leben


----------



## Neawoulf (27. April 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				McDrake am 27.04.2008 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Darum werd ich nie verstehen  können, wie man Games verkauft
> Ich hab wirklich noch jedes PCGame, das ich für irgend ein Windows gekauft habe, noch hier rumliegen.
> Die Dinge gehören einfach zu mir... eine Art Rückblick auf mein Leben



Joa, aber das ist mir leider erst später eingefallen ... ein paar Klassiker (z. B. Tie Fighter und X-Wing und Monkey Island) hab ich mir zwischenzeitlich wieder nachgekauft.


----------



## Gunhead1234 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Moleny am 26.04.2008 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunhead1234 am 26.04.2008 16:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sagte ja, am Anfang war es mehr Jump'in Run als Ultima. Aber es stimmt, nach dem Patch war es recht ok. Gespielt habe ich es dennoch oft. Und ich glaube, ich habe es nie durchgepielt   
Ein Grund mehr es mal zu installieren. Mal schauen. Nur als Innovation kam es mir nie vor. Aber es ist auch zu lange her, als dass ich es noch so ausm Kopf raus mit anderen Vorgängern/Vergleichspiele vergleichen könnte, um es als Innovation gelten zu lassen.
Ich weiss nur, dass es tierisch geruckelt hat   Aber das sollte ja heute gehen.
Aber woran ich mich erinnern kann, ist, dass es wirklich viel "Freiheiten" gab und die Story von Ultima an sich war schon immer


----------



## Vordack (28. April 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				McDrake am 26.04.2008 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 26.04.2008 15:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ultima7 Ur- Ultima? 

Sorry, hab da was nicht kapiert^^

Ich war der absolute Fan von Ultima II und Ultima III, hab danach noch Ultima I gespielt bevor ich mit Ultima IV weitergemacht habe.

Da war meiner Ansicht nach daß Ur-Ultima auch zu Ende.

Ultima V fand ich nicht so prickelnd, aber

Ultima VI war der Hammer damals 

Okay, Ultima VII war noch näher an Ultima VI dran als an Ultima VIII 

Liebe Grüße,


----------



## Moleny (28. April 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Gunhead1234 am 28.04.2008 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss nur, dass es tierisch geruckelt hat   Aber das sollte ja heute gehen.


Oh ja das hat es früher auf meinem 486er mit 25 MHz   
Ich weiß noch an einer Stelle im unterirdischen Reich von Lithos wo es zu einem Erdbeben kam und Geröll von der Decke fiel ist das Spiel nahe zu zum Stillstand gekommen und man konnte die Passage kaum schaffen da man immer von irgendwas erschlagen wurde. Der Avatar war einfach schlichtweg nicht mehr steuerbar. Nach über 100 Versuchen die Stelle zu meistern habe ich das Spiel dann erst mal für Monate liegen lassen.
Meine Freunde die einen Rechner mit 80 oder 100 MHz hatten konnten da problemlos durch sprinten.


----------



## Gunhead1234 (30. April 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Moleny am 28.04.2008 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Freunde die einen Rechner mit 80 oder 100 MHz hatten konnten da problemlos durch sprinten.



.. das stell ich mir dann mal mit 3ghz+ plus vor *hetz hetz*   (Anmerkung: Spass, heute brauchen wir wohl ne dosbox oder ähnliches)


----------



## Spassbremse (30. April 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Ultima 8 war ein gutes Game - aber ich spreche mich gegen einen Platz in der Hall of Fame aus, denn im Vergleich zum genialen Vorgänger Ultima VII COMPLETE, war Pagan nur ein spielerisches Leichtgewicht.

Ich hab' das Ding damals wegen der zahlreichen nervigen Hüpfeinlagen übrigens "SuperAvatarBrothers" genannt...


----------



## Mothman (30. April 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Jaja, basht nur alle auf Pagan rum...ihr werden schon sehen, was ihr davon habt. Bei der nächsten Wahl stehe ich im Boykott-Komitee!


----------



## Moleny (30. April 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Gunhead1234 am 30.04.2008 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Moleny am 28.04.2008 15:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja ich habs mal wieder angeworfen mit meinem Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 (2x2,4 GHz) läuft natürlich unter verwendung der Dosbox ganz so wie es soll weder zu schnell noch zu langsam.


----------



## SMB_Horny (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Mothman am 27.04.2008 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Moleny am 27.04.2008 03:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also die Grafik verzeihe ich alten Spielen, die haben dadurch ihren eigenen Scharm. Ich zock z.B. gern hin und wieder NES und SNES Spiele via Emulator. Die Spiele waren damals cool und sind es heute immernoch.
Gegen Neuauflagen wäre auch nichts einzuwenden aber das wird meist verbockt bzw. kommt schlecht am heutigen Markt an.


----------



## Tarzipan (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Ich habe es gespielt und fand es super. Es hat quasi den Weg geebnet für Hack'n'Slay wie Diablo. Auch wenn das natürlich Fans der alten Ultima-Reihe nicht beführworten würden 
Für mich gehört es in die Hall of Fame.

Allerdings glaube ich immer mehr, dass viele Spiele, für die abgestimmt wurde, bei jüngeren Lesern unbekannt sind. Von den wenigsten, die für TFX und Strike Commander abgestimmt haben, wurden diese Titel wirklich gespielt. Das waren absolute Genre-Perlen. Solange Stimmen auch ohne Kommentar zählen, ist diese Hall of Fame für mich nicht aussagekräftig.


----------



## Sumpfling (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Tarzipan am 05.05.2008 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe es gespielt und fand es super. Es hat quasi den Weg geebnet für Hack'n'Slay wie Diablo. Auch wenn das natürlich Fans der alten Ultima-Reihe nicht beführworten würden
> Für mich gehört es in die Hall of Fame.
> 
> Allerdings glaube ich immer mehr, dass viele Spiele, für die abgestimmt wurde, bei jüngeren Lesern unbekannt sind. Von den wenigsten, die für TFX und Strike Commander abgestimmt haben, wurden diese Titel wirklich gespielt. Das waren absolute Genre-Perlen. Solange Stimmen auch ohne Kommentar zählen, ist diese Hall of Fame für mich nicht aussagekräftig.


Naja mit Diablo hatte U8 höchstens gemeinsam das pro Klick ein Schlag ausgeführt wurde. Die große Itemsammelwut und Powerleveling gabs nicht.
Den typischen Diablo-RPG-Einsteiger hätte das Spiel schon mit zu viel Handlung gelangweilt und zu vielen Rätseln überfordert vom Zaubereisystem mal ganz zu schweigen. 
In die Hall of Fame würde ich es auch packen. 
Aber wie du schon sagst die Hall of Fame ist bullshit wenn da jeder der das Spiel nie gespielt oder nicht einmal davon gehört hat mal eben mit nein abstimmt. Die Hall of Fame würde ich mal gerne sehen sind wahrscheinlich nur Spiele aus den lezten 10 Jahren drin enthalten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Sumpfling am 05.05.2008 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Tarzipan am 05.05.2008 13:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist halt immer das Problem bei solchen Umfragen. Sieht man ja auch bei diversen Umfragen wie "Welches ist der beste Shooter aller Zeiten?" oder so. Da machen ja dann auch sicher immer viele Leute mit, die vielleicht erst 2-3 Jahre zocken und die kennen dann halt nur Crysis und Co. Damit sowas wirklich repräsentativ ist, dürften dann eigentlich auch nur Leute mitmachen, die seit der Anfangszeit der Spiele dabei sind. Aber wie will man sowas machen


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 06.05.2008 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist halt immer das Problem bei solchen Umfragen. Sieht man ja auch bei diversen Umfragen wie "Welches ist der beste Shooter aller Zeiten?" oder so. Da machen ja dann auch sicher immer viele Leute mit, die vielleicht erst 2-3 Jahre zocken und die kennen dann halt nur Crysis und Co. Damit sowas wirklich repräsentativ ist, dürften dann eigentlich auch nur Leute mitmachen, die seit der Anfangszeit der Spiele dabei sind. Aber wie will man sowas machen



Ist sicher nicht ganz einfach ... aber da viele Leute bei diesen Umfragen teilnehmen wollen, wäre ein Auswahlpunkt "ich kenne das Spiel nicht" vielleicht ganz gut.

[offtopic]was mich allerdings immer wieder überrascht: Ich schaue gern mal im TV-Videotext in die Umfragen rein ... da wird per Anruf abgestimmt, ein Anruf kostet 25 Cent. Da wundert es mich wirklich, dass da tatsächlich Leute abstimmen und Geld dafür bezahlen und dann als Meinung "weiß nicht" oder "mir egal" angeben.[/offtopic]


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Neawoulf am 06.05.2008 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> [offtopic]was mich allerdings immer wieder überrascht: Ich schaue gern mal im TV-Videotext in die Umfragen rein ... da wird per Anruf abgestimmt, ein Anruf kostet 25 Cent. Da wundert es mich wirklich, dass da tatsächlich Leute abstimmen und Geld dafür bezahlen und dann als Meinung "weiß nicht" oder "mir egal" angeben.[/offtopic]



Das ist aber dann wirklich dämlich, aber in der heutigen Zeit wundert mich gar nichts mehr


----------



## Boltan (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Ultima 8 war anders als seine Vorgänger. Ich habe es sehr gern gespielt und spiele es auch manchmal immer noch. Ich hätte auch gerne noch ein paar Add-On's gehabt, leider hat den meisten allerdings der Jump'n'Run Teil nicht gefallen.

Ich würde bis auf den letzten Teil sämtliche Teile der Ultima-Reihe in die Hall of Fame stellen. Der letzte war einfach zu buggy und ihm fehlte einfach etwas...


----------



## Sumpfling (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Boltan am 07.05.2008 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ultima 8 war anders als seine Vorgänger. Ich habe es sehr gern gespielt und spiele es auch manchmal immer noch. Ich hätte auch gerne noch ein paar Add-On's gehabt, leider hat den meisten allerdings der Jump'n'Run Teil nicht gefallen.


Hehe bin auch dank dieser Umfrage wieder dabei es noch mal zu zocken (über dosbox). Ich muss sagen die Handlung, musikalische Untermalung und Atmosphäre sind immer noch klasse. Gut früher als 14 Jähriger fand ich es etwas gruseliger sich in den Katakomben herumzutreiben da fürchtete man jedes Skelett und jeden Geist was vielleicht auch daran lag das mein PC nicht so gut mit den Kämpfen klar kam weil zu langsam.   

Ja ein Addon zu Ultima8 war laut Wiki geplant ist aber leider nie erschienen.
Was den Jump n Run part angeht der war auch anfangs Übel aber mit dem Patch keinerlei Problem mehr von daher verzeihlich. Da muss ich sagen fand ich es beim 7ten Teil viel schlimmer wenn man mit seiner Party übers Land zog eine Gruppe von Feinden auftauchte und wooosh war die ganze party weg weil jeder den Feinden nachjagte und hinter konnte man auf Leichen (sowohl feinliche als auch Partymitglieder) suche gehen. Mal ganz abgesehn von den Mitgliedern die man suchen musste weil sie irgendwo stecken geblieben waren


----------



## AMAZONIE (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				SYSTEM am 26.04.2008 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Uff, ich erinnere mich wirklich nur ganz ganz wage aber hey Ultima is definitiv cool.


----------



## FlyingDutch (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Na ja verglichen mit anderen RPGs gehört U8 meiner Meinung nach schon in die Hall of Fame. Verglichen aber mit anderen Ultima Teilen eher nicht.

Ultima 7 -I und II waren einfach zu genial. Die Story die Stimmung, die Welt, der Soundtrack. Einfach perfekt. Im übrigen sollte man es sich aber wirklich nicht antun und die alten Spiele wieder rauskramen. Ich hatte U7 als eine riesengroße Welt in Erinnerung. Nachdem ich das nun mit diesem Exult U7 Emulator nochmal getestet habe, schien es mir irgendwie geschrumpft. 

Übrigens hatte Ultima 8 auch massig Atmosphäre. Nur ist das eben deutlich linearer als sein Vorgänger. Man was war ich enttäuscht als ich die Kerzenständer nicht einfach mitnehmen konnte. Die Sprungeinlagen vor dem Patch habe ich allerdings schon verdrängt. Die waren echt mies


----------



## Sumpfling (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört das Rollenspiel Ultima 8: Pagan in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				FlyingDutch am 14.05.2008 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Man was war ich enttäuscht als ich die Kerzenständer nicht einfach mitnehmen konnte.


Was zur Hölle wolltest du mit den Kerzenständern? Ich mochte immer die Öllampen damit habe ich mal den Thronsaal der Königin komplett zugestellt habe eine angezündet und bin gerannt wie der Teufel. Danach hatte die gute Mordea einen leichten Schlag weg, zappelte nur noch durch den Raum und konnte nicht mehr sprechen.


----------

